# How long can prime rib be stored before cooking



## mrad (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm planning on picking up a 10 lb prime rib tonight (on sale for $7.99) to cook and serve on Christmas.

If I vacuum seal it when I get home, can it be stored in the refrigerator or is my best bet to put it in the freezer?


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2017)

Look at the sell by or freeze date
Richie


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 13, 2017)

Freezer


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2017)

Personally, If you have to get it this early, I would freeze it, and then move it to the fridge 4 days before Smoking it.

And Then:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...e-rib-49th-wedding-anniversary-dinner.270489/


Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 13, 2017)

Considering the stores wet age beef for as long as 3 weeks i imagine it would be safe vacpac in the fridge until Christmas.


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ask the store how long it's on sale for. Buy it couple days before Christmas if still on sale


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Season it up with S&P, or Montreal steak seasoning & vac pack it, that way it will easily go until Christmas Day.
It will get some good flavor too. 
Al


----------



## rc4u (Dec 14, 2017)

i let mine sit uncovered with the rub on for days so it drys on outside.. heck the dry aged beef is at like 42 degrees or lso for 45 days and it is the best and most tender you can get....but they lose a lot of weight...


----------

